# Studio 600 - Planted tank journey



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello all,

I've been in the hobby for about 1 year and started with a smaller 12 gallon tank. A Fluval edge. It is presently in my office and has been quite a pain to maintain lol - due to the small opening and lack of lighting options. I've been wanting to get a regular tank with an open top on it so I can further develop my hobby and eventually have a nicely planted tank. I decided to start a journal for my tank and I feel its a good way for me to see how my own tank is progressing.

So as of today my tank is already on its first day of cycling. I will try and post things in order to keep them in perspective and will try and update this thread once a week for sure. 


I also want to thank the members on here for their help and support. I have purchased most of my hardware and plants from them. 


Hardware
33 gallon fluval studio 600 tank
Quad t5ho odyysea lights
Presently I have 2 6500k 1 10k and one red light bulb
Eheim 2213 filter
Pressurized co2 - diffuser on its way. Has solenoid needle valve bubble counter etc etc. Have to get the tank filled up which should be done in 1-2 days. 

Plants

Foreground - so hard to plant. I mucked up huge portions of my purchase and I hope the rest grow nicely. 

Umbrosum monte carlo
Glossostigma E
Anubias nana petite on wood
Ricchia fluitans on wood

Midground - easier to plant I found 

Alternanthera Reneckii mini 
Staurogyne repens 
Crypt sp Tropica 
Blyxa Japonica 
Needle leaf fern - tied to wood
hygrophila pinnatifida 
Telanthera

Background - some of my midground plants seem to be taller than the background ones. Hoping they grow well and tall!!

ludwigia glandulosa
Nano vals
Rotala Rotundifolia sp pink 
Hottonia palustris 

And
frogbit floaters

Hardscape and gravel

Small mohani wood
Larger driftwood branched
Eco complete substrate used as gravel as well
Small pebbled beach to add some contrast
Will be fertilizing with regular seachem flourish


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

*day one*

Testing the tank for leaks. And ran the filter. 
Both were used so wanted to make sure they didn't have any leaks, and wanted to make sure the filter ran well. Which it did! It has brand new filter media. Cleaned up the tank as well.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

*day two*

So now that I knew the tank was good to go. I started the scaping.

I put up a barrier for the beach and added the substrate in the back and side. Slopped it a bit to the back. Eco Complete smells like crap but it's good stuff.

Then I arranged some regular rocks on the border of the beach and substrate and placed the finishing pieces of the hardscape to complete the look I wanted.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

*day five or six-ish*

So the tank sat like that for about 3 days. In the time being I contacted jimmyjam from the board after seeing his ads and ordered practically all my plants from him. I did purchase the telanthera and the anubias nana petite from a local big als.

Mississauga big als has a much better selection I find for tropical and planted setups. I went to the mississauga one for the plants. Located on Tomken and Dundas. Brampton big als is a poorly kept store I'm sorry to say. Tanks are always visually dirty and there is always a smell. I hate being critical but the store can use a good cleaning everyday and I'm sure people will feel better about being inside. The longer the client stays the more they buy.
‎
The telanthera was in one of those gel packs. Sealed. I believe they are made by Florida Aquatics. It cost 12.99. But I must admit I was very happy with the purchase. First off the plants came out of the package looking amazing. Also there were close to 10 stems. And apparently in the correct conditions it will grow fast. Let's hope they do well.

Anubias nana petite was a potted tropica plant. Also amazing quality. 12.99 per pot and I would say I got 3 good rhizomes out of it and maybe 2 really small ones that might or might not take.
‎
Everything else came from jimmy. I would like to say that although I didn't meet him in person, I did meet his secretary who was extremely pleasant and my order was ready to go on time as promised. Jimmy's plants were all packed in plastic bags. 2-3 kinds in each bag. Very moist and all labeled very well. This was important for me as im still learning all their names and literally had to open up their pictures as I planted them to make sure I was planting them in appropriate spots. ‎

The plants themselves are of very good quality and I found no piggyback snails/algae on any of them.

Came home. Sorted them all out and laid them out in order so I could begin the planting!

Pics below of all the plants. And then near the end of planting etc. Again I found that I totally messed up the foreground plants and wish I had researched a little more on how to plant them better. Maybe I should have planted them on some tile or mesh and then planted it in the substrate. Everything else was easy. And again, I hoping the plants take. I have this deep fear it's all going to fail lol. Don't know why.

Open to any advice/feedback !


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

*Feb 15/15*

Final update for today

We have caught up to today.

It has been one day since I planted and flooded the tank. Unfortunately, despite washing it nicely and taking time to clean the driftwood, it has tanned the water to the colour of a light light tea. Wish this didn't happen. Makes me feel like the plants aren't getting enough light. Will not be doing any water changes for now. Maybe after 2-3 days.

At the moment I have not dosed the plants

Light is presently on a 7 hour schedule. Will change to 9 in about 30 days and will leave it there. ‎

Bought some pure ammonia and added it to the tank. Level is at about 3-4 ppm after testing. Did not test nitrite or nitrates or PH for now. Dont want to jump to conclusions. Will let the dust settle.

Will post more ongoing results. Will try and take some better photos as well especially of individual plants.


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks great and well thought out. Can't wait to see it grow out.

I feel your pain about the tannins. My driftwood is still spewing them after 2 months. It makes pictures very yellow, but the look of it is growing on me and the fish definitely benefit from having it in the water. Yours will likely disappear after a few weeks of regular water changes.

Keep us updated!


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Professor Monkey said:


> Looks great and well thought out. Can't wait to see it grow out.
> 
> I feel your pain about the tannins. My driftwood is still spewing them after 2 months. It makes pictures very yellow, but the look of it is growing on me and the fish definitely benefit from having it in the water. Yours will likely disappear after a few weeks of regular water changes.
> 
> Keep us updated!


thank you very much. will be starting CO2 soon, dosing ferts, and will do a water change to reduce some of the tannis - purely for cosmetic reasons lol

will update in a few days.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking good,

Might do a planted tank next, wait... I don't have enough room... or do I ?!?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking great so far man! keep us updated! Im glad the plants worked out for you.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

*ok so i didnt update weekly!*

but the tank has come a long way

A week in the plants were not looking good - but that was probably because of the shock of being transported, different water conditions etc.

Added CO2 8 days in
Added a Hydro K nano to make sure the water flow in the tank was better - this was 10 days in
i have been dosing micro, and macro nutrients every week, started about 2 weeks in

and i had to rearrange some plants around and i decided to forgo some plants as well. will provide a updated list shortly.

Tank finished cycling about 4 days ago, i was adding pure ammonia to the tank as source

pictures below of the plants and the tank, looking much better and healthier


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

*ID this snail please?*

i would love to get more! 
looks like it piggy backed in with the plants!


----------

